# Les Stroud, Off-Grid living



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

Came across these videos, great job...





Part 2...




Part 3...




Part 4...




Part 5...




Part 6...




Part 7...


----------



## TNmedicman (Nov 8, 2009)

Ive been trying to keep track of him. They need to release more of the episodes. According to what I have read about the show its not going to last to long as they dont havethe viewers as of yet. Lets hope they start to get the viewers.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Bob, this is what I was referring to in the "Ground Zero ll" thread. How do you get these video's to work right from the post?
Sorry. Not trying to jack your thread.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

UncleJoe said:


> Bob, this is what I was referring to in the "Ground Zero ll" thread. How do you get these video's to work right from the post?
> Sorry. Not trying to jack your thread.


I don't think there was enough of the embedded code to post like youtube video.
If you look at a youtube video, on the left below the screen in a (more share options) box when you click on it, up comes this box... *Copy and paste this link into an email or instant message:* , just copy and paste in your post.
I hope this answers your question.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

:dunno: I'll let you know when the next opportunity presents itself. Thanks.


----------

